# North Face Apex Bionic Shell



## Nick (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, I was at Wachusett today and I forgot my fleece, so I went to their Mtn Side Ski Shop. I have to say, the selection wasn't the best, but the pricing was really good. I ended up picking up a North Face Apex Bionic Shell, (softshell), that I used as a midlayer. It performed well, and I stayed warm the entire time, although it wasn't all that cold out to begin with (mid-20's?)

Review from someone else: http://www.sierradescents.com/reviews/jackets/north-face/apex-bionic.html

They had two jackets there from North Face, this one and another soft shell I was debating between.... the North Face Summit Thermal Jacket. 

The thermal jacket was definitely nicer (and a Summit Series), but it was 100 bones more expensive, and I honestly didn't feel like it fit as nicely as the Apex Bionic. Plus, considering I won't be using it as my outer shell except on fall / spring days, I wasn't too worried about going for the cheaper jacket. 

Anyway - they had 30% off all outerwear at the store, which was friggen awesome. I ended up getting the Apex for about $90, it was normally $125. The fact that all jackets were 30% off made me almost start to look at other jackets (they had one north Face jacket that fit me well, but I wasn't completely sold on it, so I walked), but the pricing was great. I always kind of assumed they would have "on mountain" pricing, but they really don't.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 11, 2012)

I have had bad luck with TNF but the Apex Bionic is the only thing that has held up well.  $90 is a good price for it...they rarely go on sale.  I wear mine for street wear.  Didn't really consider it as a mid-layer since it has not much insulation.  Good softshell though.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 11, 2012)

I got the Apex as a gift for Christmas. It's alright. It doesn't do a thing for the wind or cold, but it's comfortable.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 11, 2012)

what color did you get?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 11, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> I got the Apex as a gift for Christmas. It's alright. It doesn't do a thing for the wind or cold, but it's comfortable.



+1.  I've got better technical softshells, but this is good for round town wear.  Mine is a 2007-2008 model so they've no doubt improved it.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 12, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> +1.  I've got better technical softshells, but this is good for round town wear.  Mine is a 2007-2008 model so they've no doubt improved it.



I always find if I have something I like and its time to replace it with the same, the "improvements" are usually making it cheaper now....


----------



## Nick (Jan 12, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> what color did you get?



Black


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 12, 2012)

Nick said:


> Well, I was at Wachusett today and I forgot my fleece, so I went to their Mtn Side Ski Shop. I have to say, the selection wasn't the best, but the pricing was really good. I ended up picking up a North Face Apex Bionic Shell, (softshell), that I used as a midlayer. It performed well, and I stayed warm the entire time, although it wasn't all that cold out to begin with (mid-20's?)
> 
> Review from someone else: http://www.sierradescents.com/reviews/jackets/north-face/apex-bionic.html
> 
> ...



Did you buy a helmet?


----------



## Nick (Jan 12, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> Did you buy a helmet?



No! I was going to, but they didn't have the Seam in stock, so I didn't buy one yet. All my days on the slope this year so far are helmet-less


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 12, 2012)

Nick said:


> No! I was going to, but they didn't have the Seam in stock, so I didn't buy one yet. All my days on the slope this year so far are helmet-less



Did you buy a hat?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 12, 2012)

Pics? A good review will always have some pics!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 12, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> Did you buy a hat?



I actually just ordered another one, it even has a fleece lined band in it to keep my ears warm.


----------



## Nick (Jan 12, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> Did you buy a hat?



Yeah, I bought a hat since I had also forgotten my hat at home. Turtle fur


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2012)

Nick said:


> Yeah, I bought a hat since I had also forgotten my hat at home. Turtle fur



i thought you ordered a new Giro Seam?


----------



## Nick (Jan 12, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i thought you ordered a new Giro Seam?



Hadn't ordered it yet. When I was down at Suburban, they didn't have it in the store, but they did have it in the warehouse, and I didn't feel like waiting around really. Then I never got around to actually ordering it :roll:


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 12, 2012)

Nick said:


> Hadn't ordered it yet. When I was down at Suburban, they didn't have it in the store, but they did have it in the warehouse, and I didn't feel like waiting around really. Then I never got around to actually ordering it :roll:



What color?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2012)

Nick said:


> Hadn't ordered it yet.



you are going to be a father soon, you have to stop thinking of just yourself.  Get a helmet!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 12, 2012)

Nick said:


> Hadn't ordered it yet. When I was down at Suburban, they didn't have it in the store, but they did have it in the warehouse, and I didn't feel like waiting around really. Then I never got around to actually ordering it :roll:



Send me your credit card info, I'm going to be next door to Suburban this afternoon renewing my car insurance and I run in and pick it up for you!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Send me your credit card info, I'm going to be next door to Suburban this afternoon renewing my car insurance and I run in and pick it up for you!



you renew your insurance at a fabric store?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 12, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> you renew your insurance at a fabric store?



No, the Insurance place in the back parking lot. And btw I think it is a quilt place next door.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> No, the Insurance place in the back parking lot. And btw I think it is a quilt place next door.



it is a fabric store, i've shopped there.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 12, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> it is a fabric store, i've shopped there.



Have you picked up a new hobby? Are you making your own clothes now?


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 12, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> it is a fabric store, i've shopped there.



You could have made Nick a mid-layer and a hat! Do you travel with a sewing machine?


----------

